# Universal pistol sight tool ??



## leo (Nov 15, 2013)

I am considering getting an Universal sight tool to use on my pistols .... primarily .. S & W MP's, Glocks and a Walther PPS...  

Any input on your "experience" with a tool that you recommend will be appreciated ...


Thanks


----------



## ASH556 (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's mine:


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Nov 15, 2013)

I have one. It sits on the shelf. I could break it removing the sight on a Springfield Armory xD. Use a brass punch like Ash suggests.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.brownells.com/search/gun...vers/p500-universal-sight-tool-prod17840.aspx

I use this one from Brownells. I have changed many sights for myself and my shooting buddies. It has always worked great.
I do have a tool just for Glocks since I change sights on all my Glocks and my friends use my sight tool also.
For Springfield XD's I take my gun to a shop with a hydraulic press or I cut the sight in half.


----------



## jglenn (Nov 15, 2013)

B & J is very good


----------



## Rivershot (Nov 16, 2013)

I use a brass punch with leather wrapped around it and the vise jaws and heat gun to remove the old sights. When installing the new ones I put them in the freezer for 30min. and reheat the slide, sometimes they go in without even using the punch.

I learned this from replacing wheel bearings without a press, just don't use a torch.


----------



## leo (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the recommendations All  

Frank, I will look into that " B&J "


----------



## mike bell (Dec 7, 2013)

I now have one of these,  (I copied this from my reply on the XD sights thread)



> MGW has a new tool called the "Sight-Pro". If you have a lot of different guns or work in a shop, on a range. Or have friends with a bunch of different guns, Brownells, Midway and Ameriglo all started stocking them last month. Its cost more but it will last a life time and MGW says it now fits 14 different guns, with more slide shoes coming soon.
> 
> 
> Midways page:
> ...



Heres a video they put on Youtube. http://youtu.be/nqFn8KXuNJ0


----------



## JohnK (Jan 19, 2014)

I have done a few glocks, use the punch


----------

